# Sikes pier



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Gonna try sikes tomorrow around sunset. Any suggestions on what to target. Sry I mostly surf fish


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Bulls


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd go to the bridge next tk the newer bridge instead of the pier to fish. The bull reds have been there in pretty decent numbers lately.I haven't had much luck on top water but that's what they have been hitting. Also Carolina rig some men haden or catch a trout and put the head on.good luck


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Whole live/wounded trout for bull reds


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thx guys. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Top waters are killing it right now. just scan the water and they come up every few minutes and just cast at them. Stay there long enough and you're bound to get hooked up eventually.


----------

